

Microsoft's strange new ads for Internet Explorer - jemmons
http://www.idsgn.org/posts/microsofts-strange-new-ads-for-internet-explorer/

======
jemmons
I've been hyper-critical of Microsoft's recent ad campaigns, but there is
_nothing_ not to like about these. Fantastic spots! If the browser they're
hawking had benefitted from the same attention to detail,
Safari/Chrome/Firefox would have a real fight on their hands.

Oh, and _go Dean Cain_!

